# Tadeusz Baird a great composer from Poland so underrated but fantastiic i explain..



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I discovered* Baird *, while exploring Polish composers i..e Penderecki , Gorecki, and he remain a very interrestting one, i have his symphony 1-3,, they remind me of Hovhhaness a bit, sometime
schoenberg-ian.

A classical composer, of modern era 20th century not to be bypass or miss, trust me?

:tiphat:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the one Tadeusz Baird album that I own (which I've had for 20+ years - before "musica mundi" had appeared in the Koch Schwann logo), so I'm no Baird expert.
However, the are a few Polish-language films directed by Andrzej Wajda for which Baird had written the music. So far, my favorite in this area is Baird's music for Munk's 1963 (uncompleted) film *The Passenger*, which resides within my home video collection.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*wwoaw sounded fabuleous & magical*

This is what Baird had hhas impression on mee, very good composer,, it's a shame he is not that well know outside polaand even europe annd america.

Thank you foor posting this up :tiphat:


----------

